# 2013 New York Auto Show Preview



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

Uh, sorta looks like the _off-spring _of a *Fiat 500 *and last years *Jeep*.


----------



## BowtieGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

Looks terrible, and IMO, is a slap in the face to the (Grand) Cherokee's heritage. This should be called the new Liberty or Compass. Not Cherokee.


----------



## MjC (Dec 23, 2012)

hey look its an alien with 4 eyes and trying to squint
thats one horrid looking front, the 4 headlights concept imo is just ridiculous


----------

